# H wants to go counseling



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

My cheating abusive ex H called and said that he wants us go counseling. He made a mistake and he was sorry for being a bad husband. It will be six months next week since he left due to breach of a protection order.
He has not helped financially with the two children and has even stopped paying the mortgage two months now.
I have a maintenance hearing on July 9 for support for the children. Either things are going 'sour' on that end with the OW, or, he is trying to play me. So that I won't pursue this matter.
Why should I try counseling? He cheated, hit, lied and abandoned his children. He even put up a photo on Facebook with him and the OW. My son saw it he is a friend with him on the website. That is blatant disrespect to my child.
I don't trust him.
I think I would be a bigger fool to try, than I was staying with him after I found out about the affair.


----------



## Rugs (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes, it doesn't sound like it's in you and your children's best interest. I think you should decline. 

He is realizing life without you is not what he thought and reality with OW is sinking in. It sounds like a trap just to get back in your home. Don't fall for it, your husband sounds like an a$$.


----------



## CluelessWif (Jun 20, 2014)

Legalaff said:


> I have a maintenance hearing on July 9 for support for the children. Either things are going 'sour' on that end with the OW, or, he is trying to play me.


My guess is both. He has probably realized what he gave up now that the first blush of romance and the thrill of sneaking around are gone.

I wouldn't do it because he just showed his characture. Two months of neglecting his family financially and emotionally, the affair itself, and the disrespectful way he ended things. Even if you went to MC would it change anything? If so you are a much better person than I.


----------



## lancaster (Dec 2, 2013)

Stay away from him. Tell he can get IC for himself as he certainly needs it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Legalaff said:


> My cheating abusive ex H called and said that he wants us go counseling. He made a mistake and he was sorry for being a bad husband. It will be six months next week since he left due to breach of a protection order.
> He has not helped financially with the two children and has even stopped paying the mortgage two months now.
> I have a maintenance hearing on July 9 for support for the children. Either things are going 'sour' on that end with the OW, or, he is trying to play me. So that I won't pursue this matter.
> Why should I try counseling? He cheated, hit, lied and abandoned his children. He even put up a photo on Facebook with him and the OW. My son saw it he is a friend with him on the website. That is blatant disrespect to my child.
> ...


I wouldn't do it. Let him simmer in his own sauce. To Hell w/ him.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Rugs said:


> Yes, it doesn't sound like it's in you and your children's best interest. I think you should decline.
> 
> He is realizing life without you is not what he thought and reality with OW is sinking in. It sounds like a trap just to get back in your home. Don't fall for it, your husband sounds like an a$$.


He thinks I am an a$$ too


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

He can take the OW with him to MC


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

CluelessWif said:


> My guess is both. He has probably realized what he gave up now that the first blush of romance and the thrill of sneaking around are gone.
> 
> I wouldn't do it because he just showed his characture. Two months of neglecting his family financially and emotionally, the affair itself, and the disrespectful way he ended things. Even if you went to MC would it change anything? If so you are a much better person than I.


No MC is too late, why didn't he want MC when he started to think about straying. He is a stray dog and I cannot nor will not take him back.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

lancaster said:


> Stay away from him. Tell he can get IC for himself as he certainly needs it.


I think he does too. How can you post a photo with OW and your son is your friend?


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Legalaff said:


> My cheating abusive ex H called and said that he wants us go counseling. He made a mistake and he was sorry for being a bad husband. It will be six months next week since he left due to breach of a protection order.
> He has not helped financially with the two children and has even stopped paying the mortgage two months now.
> I have a maintenance hearing on July 9 for support for the children. Either things are going 'sour' on that end with the OW, or, he is trying to play me. So that I won't pursue this matter.
> Why should I try counseling? He cheated, hit, lied and abandoned his children. He even put up a photo on Facebook with him and the OW. My son saw it he is a friend with him on the website. That is blatant disrespect to my child.
> ...


Hey folks, he just emailed that he made a mistake and so sorry for being a bad husband.
He is up to tricks.


----------



## Legalaff (May 31, 2014)

Thanks for all the advise. I was successful in the court hearing for financial support for the children. I am now getting prepared for the divorce. And you know what, I don't miss him. I am looking forward to ending this part of my life and starting anew. Thanks to all.


----------

